# Pics of your pets



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

We already got one topic with our pets, but here we can post some picture of them 
(I hope there aren't another topic like this  )

My ferret Chester









My ferret Sabby, when she was a baby









My ferret Charlie









My dog Valde









My dog Tweety









Let me see yours!


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Haha, how fashionable! Here's some of mine:

This is Kama, my 1 1/2 year old beauty queen, and Early, who's about ten weeks old now. She hated him at first, but he was determined to make her love him! He's like an annoying little brother haha.










This is Claire wrapped around her brother Darian- sadly they'll be going to their forever homes in less than two weeks, I'm going to miss them a lot 










And here's a pile of kittens in my hamper! I frequently open it to discover most of them piled in there. I have no good pictures of their mother because she's kind of anti social, sadly. But she's a lovely calico.


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

This is my Russian Tortoise Frankie.


----------



## Katie_Cakes (Dec 6, 2009)

[attachment=0:2o9faxjl]chad.jpg[/attachment:2o9faxjl]

My chipmunk Chad


----------



## nougat (Jun 3, 2010)

Thumper, Harley, and Bonker









Isabelle, Fatty Melt, and Polly.









Fatty Melt and Teddy taking a nap, lol Fatty is so funny. I couldn't find a decent picture of him though.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

So a long story short, my mom worked a good 5 years for our local Humane Shelter, this is a spare region, my town is barely 11,000 and there is maybe three other towns roughly all 30 miles away with about the same population, lots of woods and farmland in between. Its not a no-kill shelter, so there is the sad duty of when life must end for some of these guys, and I'll tell you people in the end, its usually not the choice these people want to do, but its almost better for the animal. There are just certain cats and dogs that will remain there for up to a year, so they all get a good chance. But sadly due to lack of money, lack of proper people to care for these animals (they never got good volunteers who wanted to do actual work, just pet the pretty kitties). So, in the 5 year career we racked up roughly 8 cats around here, enough that I went out and spent half a grand to put a cage on the side of our house for them to go out into (get outside, fresh air, less cats in the house).

From the top to the bottom, left to right...

Lucy - 18 year old long haired tuxedo, was dropped off at the shelter at age 14, her original owner of 14 years gave her up, cause she was having a baby...and Lucy is nothing but cool.

Kenny - Ripped from a pair of kids by my brother's girlfriend one day, the kids were trying to play 'drown the kitten in the puddle'. He's the true eldest of the pack, and he knows it.

Gump (RIP 2008) (grey, left) - My dearest russian blue who I had since I was 12, he lived until he was 15. Rescued from the 'death cage' at a shelter two towns over.

Zuul (grey, right) - My mothers cat, very skiddish and anti-social to everyone but Mom, though at times I can bribe her with pettings. Bad URS (Upper Respitory Syndrom).

Baby Girl - The youngest of all of them and the final rescue, was brought to the shelter when she was less than 24 hours old, they worked with her up until about that picture, and she developed URS and possible FKS (Fading Kitten Syndrom).

Ugly Girl (basket, left) - She came with her sister, the only cat not seen here (Pretty Girl), both were tiny kittens with URS and FKS.

Gozer (tiger, basket, right) - Very bad diaraha (sp) and FKS. All he desires is to be touched, and of course he gets his attention, but always after the loving (mine of course).

Seven (black, basket, left) - Another URS and FKS, when you pick him up, he goes limb like a baby and I even put him on my shoulder like one, and he'll hug and drool on you (ain't joking about the drool either). Also defiles my bathroom sink, he's got a thing about using it as his poop box.

Velvet (black, basket, right) - She was one of the rare, was going to be put down because she had been in the shelter for 7 months. Sad I know but she's an example of how being kept in the shelter is bad, she -could not- jump at all when I got her. Oddly enough at 6 foot 4 inches, she can jump from the floor onto my shoulders and I don't feel a single claw.

Weezer (White Ferret) - Was found in a home of an animal horder, the guy had multiple dogs and cats, birds, lizards, and this ferret who was living on top of about 4 inches worth of bedding and waste. Was in the shelter for months, we finally took her in. Stayed with us for about 6 months and then went to live with my brother, who is a ferret herder (has had up to 8 at one time). She's now his eldest.

Skunks! - One year we knocked down our shed to build a new one, and we found these two guys directly under it in a nest, freshly born. We cleaned out the shed and left them in their spot, used a box to cover them near night and hoped the mother would come for them. I smoothed the dirt around them so even if they were still there, we'd know the mother had come back. Sadly we found her about a month later under a pile of lumber that was directly to the left of the shed. My father used a mini tractor to knock it down and all we can figure is she got killed in the process, poor thing. We hand fed and raised these babies for a year, into full grown skunks. No, never got sprayed, even if you stepped on them. They're very much like a giant fat ferret, but actually kind of like a hedgehog too. The spray is their last line of defense, they first warn you by 'thumping' their front paws at you in this little front jump bow dance, much like the huffing of a hog. Took them to an animal rehabber, sadly we did not feed them well, they ate like fast food kinds but the male ended up stressing and having a heart attack on the ride down, as I say, at least he died really fully and happy. The female went on to teach other orphan skunks how to live in the wild, before they were released.

Mini - Aka "Mini-Me" as she looked like a female Kenny. My sweet farm cat girl, she only showed emotion to me, spent the first year of her life sleeping in the center cushion crack of the couch. Died 2008, kidney failure. She used to nibble on my finger tips, and do a four legged 'needing' dance on my stomach. First pet I actually dug the hole for.

Vera - Rescued off craigslist, being sold by the parents of an 11 year old girl who had lost interest in him (she also had like 4 ferrets). She was the most socialable hedgehog and I couldn't have asked for a better intro to hedgehogs. Never balled, hissed or popped. She'd just huff at you when you went to pick her up, little sideways quill action, but the second you had her in your hands, she was good. Major explorer and sleeper.

Loki - The newest arrival, looks so evil in that picture. He is slowly coming along, I've seen vast improvements in him over this past week, such as right now he's out eating and the desk lamp is still on, and did a little wheeling.

Hester - The viking hedgehog. I find her acting weird recently, not as much wheeling until much later, more down time relaxing. Eating and drinking like a horse, I need to get her on the scale and see if she's still floating around 420 grams. She is the one I rescued from crazy Kijiji lady who came and showed me her, and her brother, in one bin, so we're on baby watch. She's got cage cleaning tommorrow, going to find something to put her 'nesting' area in, as she sleeps in a giant pile of fleece.


----------



## nougat (Jun 3, 2010)

Aww, skunks are so cute. Too bad they're illegal in most states.


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

This is Applebee, my 8 year old American Eskimo. He's like a brother to me :lol:


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

These two are Dj (left) and Phozzie (right). Both are rescues that live at my parents house. Phozzie was from a puppy mill and had to learn how to be a dog and not fear humans. DJ was given up at age 10 or so by someone who had kids, and he is a sweet mother hen-type.








This Peanut, who is psycho, but also very loving. Another rescue.








*Note* My parent's have a fourth dachshund named Gracie, who is another rescued girl. I do not have a photo of her (my computer with all the good pictures was crushed under a bookcase some months ago) but she is a chubby black and tan girl who has gone blind with age, but still continues to be clever, world-savvy, and loveable.

This is my betta fish Mordecai that I got in my freshman year of college when I was lonesome for a critter. He has outlived many other fish and aquatic frogs (in other containers, of course).








My guinea pig Scout (passed away in January). She was a wild woman, and a humane society rescue.








This Calpurnia, my sweet, fat girl 








TigetLilly, my sweet, clever girl (now passed away) who I found in emaciated condition with chewed up ears at a pet store.








Yossarian, my first guinea pig and only boy. A charming, slow and steady little fellow.








Minny, my loving black kitty I got when I was 7.








Benny, my fat cat who thinks he's a dog 








My hedgie (of course!) Phinneus, a three month old male who loves to explore and cuddle.








And lastly, this is my darling Hershey, a tiny chocolate dapple miniature long haired dachshund. If you are a person who opens their hearts to animals, you may be lucky enough to have a pet who changes your life, and who builds a place in your life and in your heart that no one else can touch. Hershey came to my family as a rescued puppy mill dog when I was 13 and he was roughly 8. He was emaciated, missing most of his teeth, and didn't know how to live like a regular dog. Despite having lived in horrid conditions and being terribly neglected he came to us cheerful and loving. He was my baby, and we spent many happy years together, growing and learning. We had several close calls with cancer and treatment related complications, but he survived them all. Last May he suffered massive organ failure (due to old age) and had to be put to sleep. Unfortunately when this happened he was hundreds of miles away from me with my mom at my grandmother's house. She called on the phone and asked permission (since he was my dog) to have the vet put him to sleep, and I agreed, realizing that he would only suffer and die a painful death if we prolonged it. The vet offered to ink one of his paws for us before he died, and sent us a card with the pawprint and kind messages from everyone at the vet's office. I took the pawprint and got the exact replica tattoed on my left ankle in rememberance.


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

i love that tattoo. that is just so special.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

fletch,the mega fatty....









he's a Lhasa mix we rescued on the side of the road. he just turned nine this year!


----------

